# How do I Install a Guide Pin on my Craftsman Table



## Gweedz (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a Craftsman table with aluminum top, but no provision for a guide pin. I'm thinking I can get some bar stock, thread one end and make a corresponding threaded hole in the table. If this sounds about right, what size pin do you recommend (dia and height from table) and how far from the center of the router bit? Also, what position (for example, 5 o-clock when standing in front of the table)?

Thanks,
Guido


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I recall seeing somewhere 2'oclock is the prefered position. You only need the piece against the guide pin when you are initially push into the spinning bit until you make contact with the bit's bearing. Having the pin at 2'oclock will keep it out of the way while you are working the piece around the bit.

I use a 1/4 brass bar no threading for my guide pin. I drilled a hole just deep enough in the plate to hold the bar stable. I would say keep it simple on this.


----------



## Gweedz (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks. Any guesstimate on how far from the spindle centerline and if 1-1/2" should be enough?


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Guido:

Bill Hylton wrote in his book _Woodworking with the Router_ that the starter pin doesn't have to be a pin. It can something as simple as a piece of lumber clamped to the table.

Cassandra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guido

Here's a just one more way to make a starter pin plus a bit more, I'm not a real big fan of the normal starter pin ( brass ones) I have made many push in type, thread in type, etc. and they al have a error built in they like to come out at the wrong time  

Plus they are in the wrong place on most router tables and must be removed after you pass them by..with this type you can swing it out of the way and still use it for door panel work..

=======


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Drill a 1/4" hole about 2 1/2" from center, where it is comfortable for you to use.
Put a bolt in it. You don't need to over-think this.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

When Harry was making his router-made bowls he just used the RT fence.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

go here it will show you the guide pin and where to install Router Workshop: safety pin tip


----------



## Gweedz (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow - lots of info here! All my guide pin uncertainties are now solved!

Thank you so much to everyone!

Guido


----------

